# Lagerwechsel bei Brushless Servo



## dermoench (12 April 2007)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab heute etwas von einem kunden erfahren was ich so zum ersten mal höre. der kunde hat in seinen produktionsanlagen unzählige brushless servos. gelegentlich geht da natürlich auch mal ein lager im antrieb kaputt.

jetzt hat der kunde mir heute erzählt das er versucht hat die lager selber zu tauschen und der antrieb danach nicht mehr richtig lief. er denkt wohl das der permanentmagnet  beim lager aufziehen  geschwächt wird. 

frage an euch ist nun: weiß jemand von euch über sowas bescheid oder kennt ein gutes forum über antriebstechnik an das man sich mal wenden kann.

gruß an alle aus dem extrem heißen jakarta
Mike


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

dermoench schrieb:


> jetzt hat der kunde mir heute erzählt das er versucht hat die lager selber zu tauschen und der antrieb danach nicht mehr richtig lief. er denkt wohl das der permanentmagnet  beim lager aufziehen  geschwächt wird.
> 
> Mike



Wenn du z.B. mit dem Hammer drauf depperst, dann machst du den Permanentmagnet kaputt.

Bei vorsichtiger vorgehensweise sollte es aber doch funktionieren.

Natürlich darf der Rotor seine Winkelstellung zum Geber nicht ändern!


----------



## nico (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Natürlich darf der Rotor seine Winkelstellung zum Geber nicht ändern!


 
Denke auch das der Geber/Resolver neu justiert werden muss. Bei SEW z.B. ist eine Software zum justieren im Programmpaket Movitools enthalten.


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2007)

Hi

Ich will ja nicht Oberschlau sein.  


Bei rausziehen des Ankers musst du einen "neuen Anker" reinschieben.

das kann z.b. ein Rundeisen sein.

Niemals darf nur der Anker OHNE ersatzkern entfernt werden.


Den Magnet verliert sein Magnnetfeld/wird geschwächt.

Ergo, massiver verlust von M0 und NM .


P.S. :  Werden die Lager erneuert, ohne den Anker aus dem Magnetfeld zu nehmen, gibt es die wenigsten Probleme.
         Vorausgesetzt er hat Lagerschilde, die Entfernt werden können.


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2007)

Hi


ACHTUNG,   bevor hier Unruhe aufkommt     
Oder ihr mich hauen wollt.




http://www.iem.rwth-aachen.de/uploads/11/11/Skript_Servo_2004.pdf


Seite 33     3.1.1  Gleichstromzylinderläufer mit Ferritmagneten.


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2007)

Hi

Sollte ich euch geholfen haben, wäre ein DANKE nett   


Habe noch keine.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sollte ich euch geholfen haben, wäre ein DANKE nett
> 
> Habe noch keine.



Och, mein kleiner....

Jetzt hast du gleich ZWEI !


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2007)

Huch


Danke, Danke, Danke.




Nun habe ich gleich 3  :icon_redface: :icon_redface: :icon_redface:


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht wo Du das gefunden hast, aber auf Seite 33 (3.1.1) dreht es sich um einen Gleichstromservo mit Kohlebürsten, im Topic geht's aber um einen Brushless Servo.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo Du das gefunden hast, aber auf Seite 33 (3.1.1) dreht es sich um einen Gleichstromservo mit Kohlebürsten, im Topic geht's aber um einen Brushless Servo.



OH!

Muss ich meine Danke etwa wieder zurücknehmen ??


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2007)

Hi UG



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Oberchefe*
> 
> 
> ...


 
NEIN, bitte nicht :sm23: 



Ich möchte mich berichtigen.


Der Anker muss in ein "Eisenrohr" rein.
Es erfolgt sonst auch eine Entmagnetisierung des Permanent-Ankers.

Denn Magnetfeld ist Magnetfeld ! ! !

Das ist Normal für so einen Motor.


Und UG, binn auch Bereit meine Behauptung zu beweisen wenn du darauf bestehst.


ABER, lass mir mein DANKE :s6: :sm21:


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

Gravieren hat Recht, so hab ich das auch gelernt, durch den vergrößerten Spalt kommt es zur Entmagnetisierung des Permanentmagneten, den Motor kann man dann ziemlich vergessen, aufmagnetisieren, kann das nur der Hersteller oder eine entsprechend ausgerüstete Reparaturwerkstatt.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 April 2007)

Siemens scheint das aber nicht zu wissen?

http://www2.sea.siemens.com/NR/rdon...FAE30DD9D/0/1FT6MaintenanceManual4341102a.pdf


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2007)

@Oberchefe

Hm, hast Recht, in der Beschreibung davon kein Wort. Vielleicht spielt das bei den eingesetzten Dauermagnetmaterialien dort keine Rolle mehr?


----------



## dermoench (13 April 2007)

hallo leute,

na mit so vielen antworten hab ich nicht gerechnet. vielen dank an euch alle!

werde morgen mal gucken ob ich unseren kunden hier nicht glücklich machen kann und mal probieren ob ich so einen lagerwechsel hinbekomme. das mit dem runterschlagen der lager mit einem hammer war direkt mein erster gedanke, irgendwie war da mal was in der schule!!!

ich würde allerdings den rotor auch nich ausbauen wenn die lagerschilde so runtergehen. wohl aber mehr aus faulheit ;-).

also nochmals vielen dank für die vielen antworten

gruß mike


----------

